# Who's you're buddy?



## Bob Badger

What do you think of 4? Just let me die.





> The following is from The American Electricians Handbook (1942) A Reference Book for Practical Electrical Workers. Terrell Croft, consulting engineer. McGraw Hill Book Company, Inc, New York and London 1942
> RESUSCITATION FROM ELECTRIC SHOCK By Frederick Koliz, MD
> 
> 1st. Lay the patient on his back,
> 
> 2 Move the tongue back and forth in the mouth by seizing it with a handkerchief or the fingers, while working the arms to induce respiration.
> 
> 3. Don’t pour anything down the patient’s throat.
> 
> 4. Try to cause the patient to gasp by inserting the first and second fingers in the rectum, and pressing them suddenly and forcibly toward the back.
> 
> 5. If possible, procure oxygen gas, and try to get it into the lungs during the effots at artificial respiration


----------



## Grimlock

Are you sure you aren’t reading from a stone age tablet? It's amazing how things used to be done.


----------



## B4T

.. I think your gonna die


----------



## Southeast Power

Im just trying to think of how many people pretended to get shocked.:laughing:

Is this where the term "shocker" originated??


----------



## 480sparky

Bob Badger said:


> What do you think of 4? Just let me die.


 
For you, Bob, I'd start NYC CPR.

That means I'll kick you and yell, "Get up before you die!"


----------



## Trimix-leccy

Grimlock said:


> Are you sure you aren’t reading from a stone age tablet? It's amazing how things used to be done.


not directly connected but, it was not long ago that the official 'relief' for divers suffering the Bends was to have the soles of their feet pricked with a pin inorder to release the gas bubbles.! surprisingly ineffective.


----------



## sparks134

Get outa here!


----------



## william1978

#4 not me.:no::no::no::no:


----------



## electricmanscott

For once a pipe job may be better. Could be some lube around. :laughing:


----------



## stars13bars2

If they ever get to #4 on me, she better be smokin hot!


----------



## Bob Badger

Black4Truck said:


> .. I think your gonna die



:thumbup:


That info was posted by 'Brother' at the Holt forum about 1 1/2 years ago.


----------



## william1978

electricmanscott said:


> For once a pipe job may be better. Could be some lube around. :laughing:


 Yea an old bucket of yellow 77!!!:laughing: Now with all of this sim-pull wire now the likely hood of soap or pulling lube laying around is not likely.:no:


----------



## Speedy Petey

Does it say anything about blood letting in that list?


----------



## BryanMD

there's gotta be other ways to get someone to gasp.


----------



## mattsilkwood

Just imagine how much hell you would catch if that DID save your life.:laughing:

Just have the apprentice dig a ditch and roll me in it.:thumbsup:


----------



## oldman

now I know why Peter D absolutely refuses to take a job with Bob's company....


----------



## knowshorts

I'm still waiting for a picture. I've seen it, I just don't know what year.

http://www.electriciantalk.com/f12/cpr-electric-shock-finger-butt-6598/


----------



## 480sparky

If it's supposed to be in the 1942 AEH by Croft, I sure as hell don't see it.


----------



## milehiwire

Me thinks some legs be get'n pulled.


----------



## 480sparky

milehiwire said:


> Me thinks some legs be get'n pulled.


 
The text exists. I've seen it, but I just can't put my eyeballs on it right now.

It might be in _Wiring for Light and Power_, which is also authored by Terrell Croft. But I can't find it in either one.


----------



## MDShunk

From a 1927 electrical book:


----------



## william1978

mattsilkwood said:


> Just imagine how much hell you would catch if that DID save your life.:laughing:


 Yea if #4 brought you back you would be gay for the rest of your life. I can hear it now ( all it took was 2 fingers in the a$$ to bring him back):laughing:


----------



## william1978

oldman said:


> now I know why Peter D absolutely refuses to take a job with Bob's company....


 :laughing::laughing:


----------



## knowshorts

I just looked again. Everything I just read was pretty much as posted above, even the pictures of the prone position were all the same.

Looked in:
Chase-Shawmut Book of Electrical Information - 1939
Standard Wiring for Electric Light and Power - 1919
Navy Training Courses - Instructions for the Rating of Electrician's Mate 3c - 1941


----------



## knowshorts

Found it.

State of Indiana - Third Annual Report of the Railroad Commission of Indiana - 1908 - Page 337.

Rules and Regulations for the Government of Employees of the Indiana Union Traction Company- 1908 - Page 94

What the hell was going on in Indiana in 1908? I wonder if there how many guys pulled that banana/fake shock from AFV?


----------



## 480sparky

Standard Wiring for Electric Light and Power (Cushing) 1915.


----------



## milehiwire

I do not see any mention of fingers in the rectum.

Did I miss it?


----------



## william1978

milehiwire said:


> I do not see any mention of fingers in the rectum.
> 
> Did I miss it?





Bob Badger said:


> What do you think of 4? Just let me die.


 That is coming from Bob's post.


----------



## knowshorts




----------



## 480sparky

knowshorts said:


>


Care to provide your source?


----------



## knowshorts

480sparky said:


> Care to provide your source?


Rules and Regulations for the Government of Employees of the Indiana Union Traction Company- 1908 - Page 94

I found it on "google books". You don't really want to know what keywords I used.


----------



## Shado

...man....that's just not right.........

On the other hand....I may have to get a copy of that and keep it around for young and up comers...then....occasionally walk around them with rubber gloves and pullling snot.........:thumbup::laughing:......for sure to keep them on their toes!!!


----------



## jwjrw

william1978 said:


> Yea an old bucket of yellow 77!!!:laughing: Now with all of this sim-pull wire now the likely hood of soap or pulling lube laying around is not likely.:no:


 
When the 77 is gone there is always WD 40 and a stalk of 1/2 emt....or maybe carlon.:laughing:


----------



## Podagrower

jwjrw said:


> When the 77 is gone there is always WD 40 and a stalk of 1/2 emt....or maybe carlon.:laughing:


No, no, no, use the ENT, ribbed for-well, you know


----------



## MDShunk

Imagine, if we still considered this a sound practice, what a CPR class would look like today? Yuck. :laughing:


----------



## Podagrower

MDShunk said:


> Imagine, if we still considered this a sound practice, what a CPR class would look like today? Yuck. :laughing:


Annie, Annie are you all right? You're gonna need to get your feet set for this.

In Florida, we have screening we must pass to work on school properties. If this CPR was being taught, nobody would be able to be CPR certified and work on a school campus.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl

there are many a gentleman who pay for #4


----------



## william1978

BCSparkyGirl said:


> there are many a gentleman who pay for #4


 Maybe so, but not from another dude on a construction site.:no:


----------



## Shado

william1978 said:


> Maybe so, but not from another dude on a construction site.:no:


Perhaps...Rainbow electric?


----------



## BCSparkyGirl

william1978 said:


> Maybe so, but not from another dude on a construction site.:no:


how would you know? do you think they would come right out and ask you? They have very discriminating taste in men.

I always think guys who claim "that gay guy had better not come and hit on me...." are cocky....

What makes him think that he is good looking enough that a gay guy WOULD hit on him.......talk about arrogant!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Rudeboy

BCSparkyGirl said:


> how would you know? do you think they would come right out and ask you? They have very discriminating taste in men.
> 
> I always think guys who claim "that gay guy had better not come and hit on me...." are cocky....
> 
> What makes him think that he is good looking enough that a gay guy WOULD hit on him.......talk about arrogant!!:laughing::laughing:


Haha, I agree.

_"I don't care if they're gay as long as they don't hit on me."_

Right, because some random gay guy is gonna hit on a gnarly, whiskey drinking, construction worker. I mean it could happen, but probably not.


----------



## TOOL_5150

Rudeboy said:


> Haha, I agree.
> 
> _"I don't care if they're gay as long as they don't hit on me."_
> 
> Right, because some random gay guy is gonna hit on a gnarly, whiskey drinking, construction worker. I mean it could happen, but probably not.


Go across the bridge from where you live, and I could see that happening.

~Matt


----------



## jwjrw

william1978 said:


> Maybe so, but not from another dude on a construction site.:no:


 
So you never watched the Sopranos? Oh yea he didnt pay for it but he sure did it on a construction sight.:laughing:


----------



## Shado

BCSparkyGirl said:


> how would you know? do you think they would come right out and ask you? They have very discriminating taste in men.
> 
> I always think guys who claim "that gay guy had better not come and hit on me...." are cocky....
> 
> What makes him think that he is good looking enough that a gay guy WOULD hit on him.......talk about arrogant!!:laughing::laughing:


LMAO!!! I don't know wether to be upset or not with that comment.
My best friend and actual neighbor growing up (since middle school) was gay. Never knew it till we were about 21 or so, when he admitted it to me. 

He never hit on me in all those years...:blink::thumbup:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl

Shado said:


> LMAO!!! I don't know wether to be upset or not with that comment.
> My best friend and actual neighbor growing up (since middle school) was gay. Never knew it till we were about 21 or so, when he admitted it to me.
> 
> He never hit on me in all those years...:blink::thumbup:


LOL, well it's always some nasty ass dude I see making those comments.....I just keep thinking "man, I have many gay friends, and they are so out of your league, you should be grateful if one DID hit on you.":laughing:


----------



## william1978

jwjrw said:


> So you never watched the Sopranos?


 Nope. Don't watch much TV. Spend to much time on here.


----------



## adam4all

We've come a long way.

My instructor showed us text from the same era detailing how you can determine voltages by grounding yourself and what type of sensation you would feel. It even recommended using your tongue for certain voltages.

There are probably some M.D's out there that would still go with the "thriller" method. 

Quick nurse --- resuscitate the prostate.


----------



## 480sparky

From _Standard Wiring for Electric Light and Power_ , H.C. Cushing, Jr. , 1903:








​


----------



## RIVETER

Trimix-leccy said:


> not directly connected but, it was not long ago that the official 'relief' for divers suffering the Bends was to have the soles of their feet pricked with a pin inorder to release the gas bubbles.! surprisingly ineffective.


I saw a TV commercial last night that said that three out of five people suffer with constipation. Does that mean the other two liked it?


----------



## 480sparky

RIVETER said:


> I saw a TV commercial last night that said that three out of five people suffer with constipation. Does that mean the other two liked it?


I don't suffer from insanity. I enjoy every minute of it.:laughing:


----------



## Bob Badger

RIVETER said:


> I saw a TV commercial last night that said that three out of five people suffer with constipation. Does that mean the other two liked it?



:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## stars13bars2

The commercial says 3 million americans have hemorrhoids, and the first thing that crossed my mind was who counted.


----------



## 480sparky

stars13bars2 said:


> The commercial says 3 million americans have hemorrhoids, and the first thing that crossed my mind was who counted.


Proctologists.:whistling2:


----------

